# Tragedy Strikes!!!



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Well folks we picked up the new Sydney 31KFW Tuesday at Hilltop RV in Escanaba, Michigan. It's a 
beautiful RV. Everything went well even tho we caught a couple of things during the PDI. 1st, our ol' 
buddy Gilligan forgot to put the carbon monoxide detector in the camper. The dealer gave us a new 
one off the shelf to install where we want in the bedroom....no problem. 2nd, two of the dinette chairs 
were damaged (scraped) during shipping so they'll order two and send them to us....again...no problem. Joe who did the PDI walkthrough answered all our questions. They hooked it up and we pulled it the 110 miles home with no problems. We got home about 30 minutes before it started to snow and really get nasty out. Remember this is the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and it's only April 3rd. Once we got it parked and plugged in to the electric we checked it out some more and found the dome on the light over the dinette table was cracked. No problem, they'll replace it I told the wife. 
I went out Wednesday morning to continue inspecting the new RV and noticed a three inch ICICLE hanging 
from the kitchen faucet. The dealer had de-winterized it to check out the water system and didn't re-winterize it. I turned on the furnace to heat up the camper hoping no freeze damaged occured. I then checked the level of the fresh water tank on the monitor panel and found it to be a third full. I found the drain and opened it ....and water started to run out. Great! At least the water tank wasn't frozen solid. I then went back into the camper and turned on (bumped) the water pump switch and didn't hear a thing, not even a hum. I suspected the pump was frozen. I looked all over for the pump but couldn't find it where I expected it to be. I called the dealer but since this was the first 31KFW they had, they didn't know where the pump was, and it was Joe's day off. They told me to do all the things I already did and said they would pay for the propane to keep the RV heated until the weather warmed up. They also said they would fix any damage the freezing may of caused. 
Well, it's 12 degrees outside today (Thursday) and Joe called. We finally found where they hid the water 
pump....under the toilet. You get to it from the outside through the basement storage compartment. I took 
off the panel and found a puddle of ice on the floor by the ShureFlo pump. Not a good sign. I chipped the ice off the floor and got the wife's 1500 watt hair dryer and heated the pump compartment for a half hour. I 
turned on (bumped) the water pump switch again and still didn't hear a thing. I had to leave for three hours this afternoon and when I returned I tried the pump again and heard it running. Tomorrow I'll check some more but I don't know how much more I can do until the weather warms up so I can add water to the tank. Anyway it's a beautiful RV and the dealer assured me any damage will be taken care of.

SEE UPDATE BELOW








SEE PICS IN MY ALBUM


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, what a story.

But is sounds like your dealer is really stepping up to the plate for any issues you might have after the thaw. It's unfortunate that they didn't winterize the unit again before shipping but to be honest, I'm surprised they dewinterized it to show you everything worked. Again I think this dealer will make things right.

Good luck and keep us posted.

Bill.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

congratulations! Sure sounds cold!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

oops! 
Glad you have a great dealer.

Congrats on the new OB

It's getting down to 29 Saturday morning here in Atlanta. They say it will be a 140 year record.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

OUCH......................I just would not believe a dealer "up north" would de-winterize with the weather we have been having......................................

I just RE-WINTERIZED------at least pumped air in all my lines and drained everything from the fresh tank since we will see 20's this weekend.

let us know how the new ride checks out..........................I think we will be in the market for an upgrade this time next year.

MK


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I would sure hope they make things right because it was a big mistake to de-winterize a trailer in the U.P. with a forecast for freezing temps. The Weather Channel has been predicting this cold spell since before last weekend, so how could the dealer send you home with water in the tanks and lines? It was a recipe for a frozen water system. The waste water piping and tanks are also vulnerable. Be sure none of those parts have frozen and cracked. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! So sorry to hear what you had to go through








As my Grandmother used to say, "Well, isn't that a fine Howdy Do?"
Please keep us posted when things thaw out there.
Hoping for the best for you, I'm sure all will be fine


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Certainly sounds like your dealer is on the ball. Personelly, if they de-winterized to check everything, than they are a thorough dealer. That is the first time I have ever heard of that happening, at least nobody has ever said it before. And they are willing to work with you on any damage caused by the cold...that is even better.

Sounds like you purchased from a dealership with a top notch customer service mentality. Good luck with the new Outback, and all it's minor wows.

Tim


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

1st, our ol' buddy Gilligan forgot to put the carbon monoxide detector in the camper. The dealer gave us a new one off the shelf to install where we want in the bedroom....no problem.

I don't know how the bedroom is closed off from the rest of the tt(door or curtain) but you should either put it in the kitchen where most of the things that would cause a problem are or get another one. If you have the bedroom closed and you have a problem whoever is in the bunk area or sleeping on the couch would be exposed to the co before the detecto would go off.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, what an awful thing to happen with your new toy.







Glad to hear the dealer is doing right by you.







I just love happy endings.


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Well gang, today I had some more fun with the new 31KFW. Some good news and some bad news. 
I found out setting the thermostat at 55 degrees last night was not high enough to keep the water 
pump from freezing again. So I got the wife's hair dryer and heated the pump compartment and 
thawed it out again. I looked on the pump to see where that clear little hose and bypass valve was 
(like I had on my Jayco) so I could pump some antifreeze through the pump and lines to winterize the camper. No luck... there's not one on this camper, so I removed the water line coming off the tee on the discharge side of the pump. This line goes to the toilet. Some water drained out. I then opened all the faucets in the camper and more water drained out. I soaked it up with a large towel. I checked the hot water heater from the access panel on the outside of the camper and the drain plug was out. That was good news. I took off the panel under the entertainment center to find the hot water heater and tried turning the bypass valve. It was frozen. I thawed it out with the hair dryer and removed the connection going into the tank. This let air in and allowed the lines here to drain out. I could also see the water lines were made of translucent PEX tubing. Good news! PEX lines can freeze without breaking. I could also see the water in the line and by holding the lines up this allowed the water to drain back to the pump. Then I turned the pump on and off a few times to pump it dry. What else can I do?

Since the camper was nice and warm, we decided to take out the hide-a-bed sofa. By tipping it on end we were able to get it through the door into the garage. I unscrewed the dinette table from the floor and moved it over about 6 inches to make more room between the table and the end of the slide. It's a lot easier getting in and out from the table now. We put in the two wall hugger recliners and they look great. More room and more comfortable. 
Well, I wonder how long the propane will last. I hope it warms up by Monday. We're leaving for two weeks on a trip to Kansas and Colorado. Until Later.............


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Sounds like a great trailer! When I read the title of your post, I was afraid something really awful had happened. I'm glad eveyone is OK. You may want to consider a trip to California, I took this picture today after we went shell collecting.

Hope you can get your rig out soon!

Dadof4


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Yikes- Well it sounds like the dealer will step up and do the right thing!. Good luck and keep us posted- and Welcome!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great Outback

Sad Story

Outstanding Dealer to take care of this.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would imagine "Joe" got chewed out for forgetting to rewinterize it.

Funny you mentioned moving the table. I did the same thing. What I realized is they center the table in the opening where it sits but do not take into consideration the wondow surround and the fact that it is about 4 - 5 in wide so it makes it tighter for sitting in the chairs on that side of the table. I centered my table adjusting for that difference and also moved it closer to the window so the legs of the chairs are on the 'meat' of the floor and level.

I would try and get it back to the dealer as soon as possible and let them thaw it out inside and fix everything.

John


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

J1R said:


> 1st, our ol' buddy Gilligan forgot to put the carbon monoxide detector in the camper. The dealer gave us a new one off the shelf to install where we want in the bedroom....no problem.
> 
> I don't know how the bedroom is closed off from the rest of the tt(door or curtain) but you should either put it in the kitchen where most of the things that would cause a problem are or get another one. If you have the bedroom closed and you have a problem whoever is in the bunk area or sleeping on the couch would be exposed to the co before the detecto would go off.


When we couldn't find the carbon monoxide detector in the camper during the PDI, the dealer called Keystone and they said it is mounted in the bedroom. It would be a good idea add another one just to be safe. My cousin and his wife died about 15 years ago in a small mobile home from carbon monoxide due to a faulty furnace. They were living in Ontonagon, MI at the time.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

At least they are giving you a detector. The '04s and earlier didn't even have a CO detector, just a smoke and the propane detector. I have a plug in one that we bring, and make sure it gets plugged in on every trip.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

What a tale. I am glad that your dealer is stepping up to the plate. It sure sounds like Gilligan has found a new job.

Thor


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Well I found out one of my 30# propane tanks will last for 3 days when set @ 55 degrees with outdoor
temperatures from 12 to 25 degrees. Does this seem right?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

U.P.outbacker said:


> Well I found out one of my 30# propane tanks will last for 3 days when set @ 55 degrees with outdoor
> temperatures from 12 to 25 degrees. Does this seem right?


The furnace uses 30,000 BTU an hour when running and there is more or less 21,000 BTU per pound in propane. That gives you about 21 hours of continuous operation for a 30 pound bottle or 7 hours per day for 3 days. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

That's why most of us use electric portable heaters in our OBs.........it really saves on the propane!! I got one from Walmart that will cut off if it detects movement close to the front of it, or if it tips off. It will run you out of the OB, in temps down to low 30s!! Using electric really helps, and I also keep the propane on, when I have water in the lines in severe cold, but disconnect outside lines at night, unless I put foam insulation on them. Good luck!!
Darlene


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

sgalady said:


> That's why most of us use electric portable heaters in our OBs.........it really saves on the propane!! I got one from Walmart that will cut off if it detects movement close to the front of it, or if it tips off. It will run you out of the OB, in temps down to low 30s!! Using electric really helps, and I also keep the propane on, when I have water in the lines in severe cold, but disconnect outside lines at night, unless I put foam insulation on them. Good luck!!
> Darlene


We've been using electric heaters in our campers for many years. We are using the gas now because
the dealer is paying for it cuz they messed up and didn't winterize it.








I hope it warms up soon....


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

You can also open the cabinet doors under the kitchen sink and bathroom sink to get more heat to the water lines. Also, if you open your low point drains and open the faucets inside, and the outside shower if you have one, this will help to drain water out of the lines.


----------



## jstew03 (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you had any trouble w/the kitchen faucet? Same thing happened to me last w/e - picked up my TT on Friday after the walk-thru and the weather was kinda crumby. Went out there Sunday and there was an icicle hanging from the kitchen faucet. AFter talking to a number of folks who all said "that ain't good", I went out today & ran the pump & faucets - good news, there doesn't appear to be any major line damage as the pump shut off immediately and only ran when I ran water. Unfortunately, there does appear to be some damage to the faucet - when I turn on the water some leaks from the base & drips under the sink. Hope my dealer is as congenial as the OPs, I can't fathom why they'd send new trailer owners home w/lines/tanks full of water this time of year.


----------

